# Quest for non-toxic, nonflammable finishes



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

Since winter is coming and I don't have access to environmentally-controlled space, I'm exploring the idea of using finishes that I can apply in my living room. I am intrigued by the whey-based finishes from Vermont Natural Coatings and will try them at some point. I am also intrigued by water-based shellac. One idea is to use water-based shellac from Target Coatings as a base coat and then use whey-based poly as a top coat.

Has anyone had experience with either of these kinds of finishes? Can you think of other finishes that would not create dangerous or toxic fumes?
Thanks,
Mitch


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Aqua Zar ,a water-based polyurethane acrylic finish. 
Available at Ace, True Value, Sherwin-Williams and others. 
This product is on my teaching list for wood finishing classes.


----------



## JohnFB (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Mitch,

Chris Hall who blogs at http://thecarpentryway.blogspot.com/ was testing the Vermont Natural Coatings product a while ago. I haven't checked in lately to see if he has posted anything but you could always contact him. It's worth a look if just to see the level of craftsmanship in his work.

Regards,
John


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I like the flammable stuff. You can slop it on and then light it to burn the excess off…


----------

